# Anderson, SC- Senior Purebred Golden Boy!



## AquaClaraCanines

I just got off the phone with the shelter! He is there, and he needs a rescue or placement. PLEASE if you can help, call and ask for Michelle!!!

864-260-4151 

Hurry! They don't know how much time he has. If someone will adopt him and hang onto him for a few days, it could buy him time. Worst case we could bring him down here.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I left a voice mail for Foothills rescue, same area code


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I'm about 40 minutes from Anderson. Let me know, and I can pull him...but I can't keep him


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a sweetheart. Sure hope someone gets him pronto.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

He looks very sweet, I hope someone is able to help him.


----------



## jealous1

Do we have any information on this guy (good w/ others)? I could foster until next weekend (10/16) if needed.


----------



## jealous1

I just tried calling Michelle to see if any more information - she was not available and the person answering the phone did not have much information to give. I have left my name & # and would be willing to help try and pull/foster/and-or transport. 

Marjory - if we could work it out where you could pull and we figure out a meeting place, that would be great. Looks like Anderson is about 2-1/2-3 hours from me when I am at the farm.


----------



## Karen519

*Poor boy*

Poor boy-what a sad face!

Thank God he has you gals working to save him!!

I would keep calling and calling.

Is there anyway to call the Golden Ret. Rescues?
Is Foothills the closest one?

*DID YOU EMAIL THIS EMAIL AT THE SHELTER: [email protected] *http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14808474
*HERE IS WHAT IT SAYS!!!!
911000 Buster *Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Senior Male Dog Pet ID: ACD5 Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About 911000 BusterWhat a regal dog!!! This boy is named Buster and he's 9 years old. He was picked up as a stray but his owner never came for him. Poor boy!! He's very sweet and needs a retirement home now.

NOTE: All dogs MUST be spayed or neutered before leaving the shelter. Please understand that the dog that you choose will be scheduled for surgery after you adopt them and ready for pickup after 1:30PM the day of their surgery. If a dog on this site has already been altered, there will be a REDUCED ADOPTION FEE note in the dog's description.



We have chosen Kuranda dog beds for our shelter because they are so good for our dogs. We still don't have enough for all of our kennels. If you would like to donate a bed so another dog can sleep in proper comfort, please click here. 

911000 Buster is up-to-date with routine shots. 
My Contact InfoAnderson County Animal Shelter 
Anderson, SC 
864-260-4151 
Email Anderson County Animal Shelter 
See more pets from Anderson County Animal Shelter 
Share on Facebook


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Contact Midlands??? What other SC rescues have been contacted? Actually, if you contact someone with the National Golden Retriever Rescue, they can put out the word a lot faster and wider...


----------



## Karen519

*kIMM*

kIMM

I think Jenna and Jealous contacted Foothills-right girls?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Karen519 said:


> kIMM
> 
> I think Jenna and Jealous contacted Foothills-right girls?


Okay, so Foothills is going to take this GR? I'm glad they heard back. I must have missed that.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

yes i did!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Kimm*

Kimm

*No I don't think that Foothills said they would take him.
Jenna and Jealous: Has Foothills said they would take him?*


----------



## jealous1

I did not contact foothills - I don't know who did. I have left a message for GRRLC who is a SC rescue but have not heard back from anyone.

I have left a message at the shelter for Michelle to call; I have also e-mailed Michelle at the e-mail address that Karen posted. I have not heard back from anyone yet.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I called Foothills


----------



## coppers-mom

I am about 30 miles from Anderson and have been to the shelter in the past (dog shopping).
I can pull and drive the first leg of a transport if needed. I could probably arrange to kennel him somewhere for a few days if needed, but that would be a little more difficult.

Jealous1 - if you can foster I will pull and transport him for you.
Let me know. I will not be at work tomorrow so won't receive e-mails until thursday.
Teresa (864) 506-6212 cell #


----------



## Karen519

*Jealous*

Jealous

Is Michelle with the shelter? Do you know what time they are open to?


----------



## coppers-mom

Buster is at the Anderson County Animal shelter (I looked it up on Goggle) and the hours of operation are:
_Monday thru Friday 11:00 am - 4:30 pm Saturday 11:00 am - 4:00 pm Sunday CLOSED _

I don't believe anyone has heard back from foothills. they are a local GR rescue group. I don't mind pulling and transporting, but I can't keep him.

I love old dogs the best and 4/5 of mine in the last 8 years have been older guys from the shelter (the only odd man out is a BassettX I found as a starving puppy). 

My current older rescue is Copper and he has done a number on my wallet this year with the splenectomy, stomach tumor, pancreatitis, etc. (>$5000) and I really just can't afford another older guy. I must save all my "extra" money in case Copper needs it you see.

Anyway, my offer stands to pull and transport. Just let me know how I can help.
I will also e-mail Foothills Golden Retriever Rescue. It might not be a bad idea for a number of us to send them an e-mail.


----------



## goldengirls&boys

Oh dear he does look sad. Kimm sent me a note on him. I am with Midlands and though we are full and very low on funds Mary does have a soft spot for seniors. Do let me know if Foothills can't take him. Anderson is about 3 hours from me. I know Foothills always takes in seniors also once they know about them.


----------



## Karen519

*CoppersMom*

CoppersMom

I really hope they take you up on your offer to pull and transport this boy, that's if a rescue can be found


*I JUST EMLD. GGRLC, TOO.*
http://www.ggrlc.org/


----------



## jealous1

I just talked w/ Copper'sMom - I will retry Michelle in a.m. to see if a I can find out if a rescue has been in contact with them and any other information they have on him. If rescue not in the wings, Copper'sMom is willing to pull and I will foster until we can find a rescue.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Thanks! Foothills never called me back


----------



## Karen519

*Everyone*

Everyone-You are all so great-all of you working to save him!!


CoppersMom

I really hope they take you up on your offer to pull and transport this boy, that's if a rescue can be found


I JUST EMLD. GGRLC, TOO.
http://www.ggrlc.org/ 
__________________


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

goldengirls&boys said:


> Oh dear he does look sad. Kimm sent me a note on him. I am with Midlands and though we are full and very low on funds Mary does have a soft spot for seniors. Do let me know if Foothills can't take him. Anderson is about 3 hours from me. I know Foothills always takes in seniors also once they know about them.



If Foothills can't take him, maybe we can get together enough donations to help Midlands with him? Is that even an option, goldengirls&boys? If Copper's Mom gets him out and to Greenville, I'll take him on down to Columbia or wherever Midlands is located.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I will be more than happy to send Midlands a donation. It won't be much, but I will help out.


----------



## Karen519

*Wish I could*

I really wish i could contribute but now that I lost my job, I can't.
I will root for you though!!

How much do you think Midlands would need?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I think someone needs to ask Midland's if they can find room first. They are probably just as overwhelmed as everyone else.


----------



## desilu

I will send a substantial donation to the rescue that takes this guy. His face just tugs at my heart.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

You can also contact Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue. I will certainly donate to whichever rescue takes this Golden.

Please Note: I have only contacted members who volunteer with Midlands.


----------



## coppers-mom

Jealous1 is going to talk with Michelle at the shelter in the morning and see if we have more information on Buster.

If there are no red flags, I will go check him out and pay the adoption fee. I am hoping for no real strong red flags - if I see him I won't be able to leave him there so I am going to try to wait on Jealous1, but I have a feeling I might be waiting at the gate when they open....... I am a marshmallow and that is why I don't look at the shelter pages. Hopefully the only delay will maybe be getting him neutered (not mentioned on the writeup).

Augustus McCrae's Mom (great name BTW) - I might take you up on transport assistance. It depends on when he is traveling. My job is really flexible though so I can adjust to fit.

If Midlands can take him, can we (the forum) agree to pay his monthly upkeep or something until he finds a forever home???? Just a thought. I know the rescues are overwhelmed. It is so sad.

When my last GR died, I went to the Anderson shelter to try to find another one that Copper would accept. No dice, but they are really nice people. I am sure they are overwhelmed too. I found a sickly bassettX puppy a few months later and it turns out that he is now my 2nd dog since I couldn't give him up after a couple of days.

Everybody keep your fingers crossed!
*There is a younger GR on the shelter website too. Anyone interested? I have deliberately forgotten the details, but the offer always stands for me to pull and transport.*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Younger ones *usually* get adopted, but the senior is screwed. I asked how much time he had and she said she had no idea. It scares me. I think you should go adopt him ASAP and if a rescue steps up, problem solved! I can't stand the thought of him being there.


----------



## desilu

coppers-mom said:


> If Midlands can take him, can we (the forum) agree to pay his monthly upkeep or something until he finds a forever home????


I will personally take on this commitment.


----------



## jealous1

ACC - Copper's Mom & I discussed this (especially since Buster has been there since 9/22) which is why she is willing to go ahead and pull. I am going to continue trying to call Michelle at the shelter tomorrow a.m. to make sure Foothills or another rescue has not contacted them so Copper's Mom does not make a wasted trip. 

I have talked w/ Mary at Midlands just now and they are at their max but she is willing to help out as a back-up plan if no other rescue comes forward for Buster, she just needs to free up space which may take a while, as well as secure some funding (they have had a lot of medical expenses lately). I told her that would not be a problem as I could foster for awhile & could assist w/ evaluating him. She will also try e-mailing Foothills to make sure they are aware of Buster.


----------



## Karen519

*Wow*

you are all AMAZING!!!

Please keep working until BUSTER is out of there!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I love you guys!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Looks like I should be at the gate when they open? I can at least pay his adoption fee and start any vet checks he needs before he is released.

Jealous1 - since they don't open until 11:00 , I'll head to Anderson and go to Tractor Supply and PetSmart before 11:00 and be ready to head to the shelter as soon as you call me. It's not that far so no wasted trip.  Copper needs some treats from PS and I need horse feed from TS. 30 - 40 miles is how far I have to go anyway to get to a real town.... 9 miles to get to the nearest store.:

I was going to take Copper with me to check out Buster's dog aggression, but I am afraid to. Copper has had a splenectomy and some other health issues this year and I am afraid he might catch something. When we were looking for another dog a few years ago, he got kennel cough from visiting this shelter. They had a younger GR we were considering, but the silly boy went for Copper repeatedly! Luckily Copper was blase about the issue, but we couldn't take him. Foothills did though.

Anyway, I'll get Buster today if he has already been neutered. I can have my vet check him out and would probably keep him there for a couple of days to make sure he is in good shape healthwise, then transport to Jealous1 or whoever/wherever.:banana:


----------



## Karen519

*CoppersMom*

CoppersMom and Jealous1

Wow you both are relentless in a very GOOD WAY!! Buster will be so EXCITED TO get out of shelter!!!:wavey:

CoppersMom I wouldn't take Copper either, because of what he's been through health wise lately.

*Please let us all know when Buster has left the building* and I agree that Copper and Buster will need treats!!!!!!


----------



## Noey

: ) special places for you guys in heaven. He looks so sad, I hope he gets a good chance.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll take my camera so I can post some pictures of Buster.

I really hate to get him and then rekennel him at my vet's, but I think I need to for a couple of days. I am just so afraid Copper might catch something. The good news is that my friend is coming back from vacation today so I am relieved of my additional pet sitting duties so I can go by and pet Buster and take him for a walk twice a day even while he is at the vet's.

I'm off to shower, go take care of my friend's critters and head to Anderson! I'll pick him up a goodie at PetSmart and give him a hug and loving from all of us.


----------



## Karen519

*CoppersMom*

CoppersMom

I can't wait to hear and see pics later!!

You have to do what you feel is best for Copper first and then Buster second.
I'm sure that you can visit and walk Buster as you said.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

YES!!!!  You rule!


----------



## jealous1

Copper'sMom - if you check in before leaving for shelter, check your voice mail messages and/or give me a call. I have called and left another message for Michelle this a.m. and still haven't heard back from her. I could get Buster from you either late Thursday or Friday and foster indefinitely until we can find a rescue or forever home for him.


----------



## jealous1

UPDATE: Michelle called me back from shelter and they have not been contacted by any rescue group as of this time in reference to Buster. Copper's Mom is on the way over to see him and I have scheduled him to be adopted by Michelle. He will not be able to be pulled until Friday after his mandatory neutering and brought up-date on shots. Copper'sMom and & will take care of adoption fee and I will foster until he finds his forever home. 

Per Michelle, he is in a pen with other dogs so no problem there and to the best of her knowledge, he is HW-; she is going to check his card to make sure and let me know as well as any other information that may be listed. Copper'sMom is going to let me know how he does on a leash and get some more pics.

HE IS SAFE!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Yay! Let me know if y'all need some help getting him to GA!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Tears of joy! Thank GOD I decided to post him. I almost just assumed rescue was involved! NEVER ASSUME! Always check! This beautiful angel is saved thanks to all of you!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Maybe we can combine Buster's trip with Bess's (http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=65431). I could bring them both all the way to Macon, GA where jealous1 could get them, and if she was willing, to take Bess on down south to someone who'll eventually get her to ACC. 

I've sent PM's to jealous1, AlanK, and BeauShel asking for help.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Great work guys. One dog at a time.

I pity the Lab mix on the same post as Bess, but I just can't find homes for Labs down here very easily, or mixes. I got lucky finding Karen a home so quickly. I can find a home for a little sweet Golden girl, and her presence won't be a problem!


----------



## Karen519

*Amazing*

You are all amazing!

No Jenna you can never assume a rescue knows about a dog. Most shelters don't contact rescues on their own. THanks for trying to help with Bess.
Poor Charlie.

Anyway, Jealous and CoppersMom: Thanks Jealous for calling the shelter to check on Buster and it's a shame they won't let him leave today w/CoppersMom but it sounds like she'll be going back to spring him on Friday when he can leave right?

You are ALL WONDERFUL AND my gratitude to all of you who contact rescues for these poor forgotten waifs in shelters that would surely die!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Great work guys. One dog at a time.
> 
> I pity the Lab mix on the same post as Bess, but I just can't find homes for Labs down here very easily, or mixes. I got lucky finding Karen a home so quickly. I can find a home for a little sweet Golden girl, and her presence won't be a problem!


There are a number of New England Rescues that pull dogs, especially Labs. Make sure you contact them. Labs4Rescue, Rudy's, Great Dog, I can't remember all of the names. I'm sorry.


----------



## desilu

My offer to sponsor financially still stands. Let me know who needs money, how much, and how to get it to you. I have Paypal, if that helps.


----------



## jealous1

Marjory - just sent you a PM but Copper'sMom and I have worked out getting Buster to me Friday after she picks up so he will not have to be kenneled at all.

Suzanne - also just sent you a PM - thanks!

Copper'sMom has called me from the shelter and Buster is a big old sweetheart--all 96 pounds of him! He is HW- and Michelle let me know that shots have been administered and he is scheduled for his neuter first thing Friday (which is why he couldn't leave today or tomorrow). He appears to be good with children and other dogs, but terrified of cats (goes the other way). Copper's Mom says he was trying to play tug with her and on the way to the interaction area tried to get in a van (so probably good in cars?). She is going to give him a bath (thank you!) and says she's got some good pictures, so hopefully she will post them later. It sure would be nice if someone on this forum might be looking for a golden just like him??!!

ACC--thank you so much for posting. I saw the senior in Texas and it makes me sick that someone could have just given that dog up. Sad thing about this situation--Buster came in with a tag which is how they know his name. The owner was contacted but has chosen not to reclaim him. HOW can folks do that after 9 years of loyalty???!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Crying with joy! Wow. One little post I made from insomnia last night and you amazing folks have accomplished a miracle!!!!!


----------



## beccacc31

This is such team work! Amazing job to all of you.


----------



## Karen519

*CoppersMom, Jealous1 and all*

CoppersMom, Jealous1 and all:

You are ALL MORE THAN AMAZING and I know Buster would give you the biggest Woof, Woof, Thank YOU.
Buster is about to have A WONDERFUL LIFE!!!

Desilu offered $ help-thank you!! Just wanted to make sure the girls saw your post!!!!

Can't wait to hear from CoppersMom about her day-Thank God Buster got a Bath!!


----------



## coppers-mom

*:wavey:I am sorry it is so late, but I know you will all forgive me once you know I spent most of the day with Buster.*

He is truly a big sweetheart. Michelle put him in with four other dogs yesterday and he was fine. He is a little afraid of cats and that bodes good for little critters. He loved one of the workers little girl (she is waist high to me and I am 5'4"ish so guess the age).

He was a dirty nasty matty mess. I offered to wash him since no one else wanted to. We got ready and found out they had no clean towels due to no laundry detergent..... After a trip to Wal-mart for towels, laundry detergent, Dawn and an undercoat brush Mr. Buster got his bath. He was a jewel, but oh my aching back.:doh: He let me comb out huge penduoous mats and never even winced. I am so sorry I didn't have clippers. he is now clean and mostly mat free.

If that boy was an younger I couldn't keep up with him on a "walk". he was so very happy to get out and go to the "dog park" there. We played, we walked, we rested, we played and walked some more.

I bought him a toy (fuzzy milk bone shape with a squeaky) and he loved it. Maybe a little hard of hearing, but he sure tried to find where the squeak came from. I could take it out of his mouth with no problem, but he would really rather play tug. I gave him a chew bone and then took it back. Again no problem so I assume no food aggression. :

He is strong, energetic and has a "trot" to die for. I mostly do horses so forgive me if the terms are wrong, but he had the most loftly trot and I had to jog to keep up.

I finally got tired around 2:30 and we went back to the office to take a break. We sat in front of the fan. I had my back against the wall and my legs spread out. he laid down in my "lap", put his big pretty head against my stomach (big pillow) and went to sleep. Can you say awwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!! 

I had to tear myself away at 3:15 to run a ew errands and get home. He was sleeping in his kennel with his chew bone and toy when I left. He has a great big sign that says ADOPTED on his kennel.

He has had his shots and is heart worm negative. Big Whoop!!!!!

I have to finish dinner. I'll download much happier pics later.

His owners opted not to pick him up due to the cost involved. They don't deserve him.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

He sounds so happy now! It's so sweet how he fell asleep on you. You're such a great person to go get all those supplies for the shelter, I'm sure they appreciated it! I CAN'T WAIT to see pictures!


----------



## jealous1

I am so excited to meet this guy on Friday! I can't wait to see new pictures of him happy.

Copper's Mom - thank you so much for visiting him today and letting him know some real loving! I received the following e-mail from Michelle following your visit:

"He [Buster] has absolutely transformed since Teresa came, bathed him and played with him!! I am so very happy you have saved his life!! Thank you both so very much!" 

Michelle Shead 
Rescue Coordinator 
Anderson County Animal Shelter

And for everyone else here that has helped by generous offers of financial help, help with transport, and just well wishes and prayers for Buster - thank you!


----------



## Karen519

*Buster*

GOD bless you for all you did for Buster today!

Can you imagine how he felt having someone visit him, bring him a toy, give him a bath and getting to lay his BIG HEAD in your lap!!

YOU are his angel. I bet BUSTER has won almost every heart on this forum already.

Looking forward to pictures. I would say you've had a FULL DAY!!!!!:doh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Aww, wow! My big mouth came in handy for once LMAO

I hope he stays on the forum!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am having trouble uploading the pictures. I live in the woods and have dial up. I think they are too large. If I can't get anything to work here, I will post from work tomorrow.
Anybody have e-mail I can send to and get you to post? Just one or two since this setup does not work well.
I also have one of his head in my lap, but it's on the cell phone and I don't know how to get it here.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

coppers-mom said:


> I am having trouble uploading the pictures. I live in the woods and have dial up. I think they are too large. If I can't get anything to work here, I will post from work tomorrow.
> Anybody have e-mail I can send to and get you to post? Just one or two since this setup does not work well.
> I also have one of his head in my lap, but it's on the cell phone and I don't know how to get it here.


You can send them to me. I think you have my email address. I will post them for you.


----------



## jealous1

Coppers Mom - you can e-mail them to me and I will post.


----------



## desilu

Thank you so much Copper's Mom for going and taking care of Buster. He sounds like an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## Karen519

*CoppersMom*

CoppersMom:

You can email the pics to me too and I will be HAPPY to post.

*[email protected]*

***the pic on the cell phone is more complicated. It has to be downloaded from your cell phone to your computer.
I'm not that computer savy!!!*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Txt the picture to me, and then I'll put it online. PM for my cell number, or ask Carol for it if she's online and I'm not. I give her permission to give it to YOU, for this purpose


----------



## Karen519

*Drum roll--here's.....buster!!!*

HERE IS BUSTER!!!

Teresa just sent to me-more are on the way!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am soooooo excited yo got it. It took over 20 minutes on dial-up.

All my pics are from before his bath and grooming so he is a little ratty looking (but who cares!). He had long penduous mats around his ears (you can see them in the pic) and he let me comb those out without any complaint! I really wish they had a pair of clippers, but that place has no supplies! I even had to go buy towels to dry him with.

I'll set another one up to send. Just be real patient with me.

I love Buster! You all would too.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Look at that happy face!


----------



## Karen519

*CoppersMom*

CoppersMOM

Just send one at a time I'll be here all day and will poste them as I receive them.

Buster is A DOLL BABY!

D*on't forget to do what AquaClara said with your cell phone pic. Text her.*


----------



## Karen519

*Drum roll two!!! Look at buster!!!!!*

Drum roll two!!! Look at buster!!!!!

Will you play with me?


----------



## Jackson'sMom

How nice to see a happy, clean Buster!


----------



## coppers-mom

Whoo hoo! I'll send more pics from work later. Thanks Karen for posting these. I forget that you guys did not have the pleasure of spending 4 - 4.5 hours with Buster yesterday.

He is a great dog. He likes to play tug, but will let you take the toy or treat out of his mouth too.

After we played, walked and both got soaking wet from his bath, we went inside and plopped down on the floor in front of a fan. Buster would ask everyone going by to play tug of war. He really liked the public service man because he could pull pretty hard. Buster is strong! He also showed no signs of difficulty getting up and down and walking/trotting around.

He finally fell asleep between my legs with his head in my lap.

Thank you to everyone who has offered to help pay his adoption cost. My mother called me last night and said God told her to mail me $50 yesterday. She shouldn't have sent me money. She still worries since my husband was laid off for the summer and is still "on again, off again". I told her about Buster and will put her money towards him. His adoption and microchip cost $90 so I will cover the rest.

Jealous1 might still need some help with heartworm and flea meds or a rescue group might need money for his care.
Very surprising - he did not seem to have fleas when I washed him, but I used Dawn (which I had to go buy.....) just in case.

He is so cute and sweet. I avoid the rescue forums since I can't say no and I can't keep another dog right now, but I guess it was meant to be.


----------



## coppers-mom

Ah - he was not clean in that picture. I had put the camera back in the car before I starting washing and combing and didn't get it back out.
I do have one of him in my lap that I will figure out how to post later.


----------



## jealous1

Don't worry about flea and HW meds - I can take care of. If you will, when you pick him up tomorrow make sure the vet gives you a printout of what all he has had and make sure it states that he is HW-. I am about to order HW meds through entirelypets.com and they will need a copy of the vet's printout showing he was HW- in order for me to purchase. Thanks!


----------



## coppers-mom

I have his shot records and it shows heartworm-. I also have an aftercare form for his surgery.

There is a local vet who travels around in a Winnebago and will sell me heartworm meds and flea meds pretty cheap. I'll check his prices and see if they are better than you can get online. I think it 35ish for the large dog heartworm (Interceptor or Heartguard) and about that for frontline, but it is not frontline plus.

Besides, then I could deliver them and see Buster again.


----------



## coppers-mom

If I am covering the up front costs (with my Mom's help) and you are covering the maintenance, it looks like he is out of debt at this time.

If anybody would be inclined to send the shelter a donation, it might help next time but they were really nice concerned people. They really don't have many supplies.:no:

I loved meeting Buster and spending time with him, but the shelter was a very hard place to be. I saw horrible people dropping animals off and the dog faces - well, I just couldn't look at them.

Say your mantra T- Buster is safe, Buster is safe.........:

I told the "picture taker" that Buster's poor pitiful face on Petfinders is what brought him to ACC's attention and started the ball rolling to rescue him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

This is truly one of GRFs shining moments. Woohoo!


----------



## Karen519

*Buster*

I would say that Buster has a harem working for him!!

He is a love for sure!!

Am I confused is someone adopting Buster, or is someone fostering him after he gets picked up by Teresa tomorrow?


----------



## jealous1

Teresa will be bringing him to me for fostering. I am still working on trying to get a rescue to agree to take him into their program to help find him a forever home. Anyone . . . ?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I sure wish I could adopt him! I can't, though.


----------



## jealous1

Awww, ACC, what's one more? Ian can't be keeping you THAT busy (LOL)! 

Seriously, from your recent posts you've been staying busy helping out so many dogs - thanks! (Hope it's not all from insomnia.)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Some of it is! lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Wonderful photos...thank you for saving him. Let me know if a rescue takes him. 

Kim


----------



## Karen519

*if I could adopt Buster I would*

If i could adopt Buster I sure would in a hearbeat, but it would cause a divorce.
Then I'd be out of a job and a Hubby!!

Seriously, thank all of you wonderful people that have been posting dogs here in Golden Ret. Cases and emlg. for them and going to get them!!!!!

I just can't keep up anymore, especially now that I'm actively looking for employment!!!


----------



## robinsegg26

Hi guys-

How old is Buster supposed to be? and any health issues you think? 

Have been looking for another golden oldie and will ask CARE if we can take him in. We are in Columbia SC though. Not sure where he is?? and are the donations still available? That will be the big thing i think. we have cataract surgery and 6 HW treatments to pay for in the next couple of months.

Let me know please. best to email me at [email protected] 

thanks!
Lil


----------



## jealous1

Lil - are you thinking about adopting Buster yourself? If so, please just pm me. 

Buster is not presently under any particular rescue although a couple have been contacted and I am waiting to hear from them. He is being neutered tomorrow and I will be fostering him. I have not met him yet but Copper'sMom has and to the best of our knowledge, he seems to be in good shape, HW-, and generally just a typical GR (sweet!)


----------



## robinsegg26

Not at this time no. But I am with Cullen's Archangel RescuE in SC and might foster to adopt. Not sure i need a 5th dog =) but love the oldies and the fact that hes red is another weakness..

I have asked our president of CARe if we could take him in if there is sponsorship .. like i said we have several HW treatments and cataract surgery we have to cover in the next two months so money is tight (like every group).. and seniors are always expensive..=) i have 4 of my own seniors and 3 other foster/ probably stay with me till the end seniors.. 

Have also emailed Kerry with Grateful Golden in Charleston and will see what she says.. she also loves the oldies..


----------



## robinsegg26

did the shelter give an approximate age on him?/


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Lil, I will still send a donation. It won't be huge though. How's my Chris! I think Mary said she would take him if no one else is available to.

Hey Lil,

Do me a favor? If your rescue takes in Buster, email me. I'm not going to be on the forum much for the next few days. Maybe a week. Not sure. Just send me an email. 

If Mary (Midlands) takes Buster, please, someone that has my email let me know??? 

Thank you,

Kim


----------



## robinsegg26

Chris is doing great! he will be 10 this month..we picked the 17th this year for his birthday party =) taking him to the beach.. will send ya the pictures.. his face is so white these days =)


----------



## coppers-mom

Buster is 9 years old. The shelter contacted his owners and they opted not to retrieve him so that is his real age - not a guess. I will ask if Michelle knows more tomorrow when I pick him up.

He is energetic on his walks, no signs of hip or motion problems, very good natured, I found no lipomas or other lumps and bumps when I washed and groomed him. His teeth look like old dog teeth and one canine tooth is broken or worn down. He is heartworm negative and has had his dlpp and rabies and kennel cough shots.

I couldn't get the camera to interface with my computer at work (these pics have been so difficult), but I just got a youngster to show me how to send his pic from my cell phone to my computer. So here it is!!!! He is laying with his head in my lap after walking, playing and getting groomed.


----------



## robinsegg26

Can you send me your contact info to [email protected]

If he has a foster home Kerry with Grateful Golden Retriever rescue in Charleston SC said they will take him...


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

*Teresa*
Buster has the most loving and ANGELIC FACE!!


*Robinsegg:*

You guys rock!!!
Jealous1 has offered to foster him and I know that CoppersMom and Jealous
are looking for a rescue for him!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

robinsegg26 said:


> Chris is doing great! he will be 10 this month..we picked the 17th this year for his birthday party =) taking him to the beach.. will send ya the pictures.. his face is so white these days =)


I think the 17th is my sister's birthday! Too funny! Give him a hug for me Lil. 

Thank you for finding a rescue for him. I hope it all works out. Copper'sMom is very fond of this boy. They're all very special, but I think this guy really tugged at her heartstrings.


----------



## coppers-mom

*Teresa
*Buster has the most loving and ANGELIC FACE!!

He sure does and a heart of gold to go with it! He was tired! I did not see one dog being walked yesterday so I guess he has not been out of his kennel since he was found on Sept. 21. He/We had fun yesterday and he gets to go for a car ride tomorrow. I think he will like that.


----------



## Karen519

*Quote from Teresa*

This is a quote from copper's mom-teresa



coppers-mom said:


> buster is 9 years old. The shelter contacted his owners and they opted not to retrieve him so that is his real age - not a guess. I will ask if michelle knows more tomorrow when i pick him up.
> 
> He is energetic on his walks, no signs of hip or motion problems, very good natured, i found no lipomas or other lumps and bumps when i washed and groomed him. His teeth look like old dog teeth and one canine tooth is broken or worn down. He is heartworm negative and has had his dlpp and rabies and kennel cough shots.
> 
> I couldn't get the camera to interface with my computer at work (these pics have been so difficult), but i just got a youngster to show me how to send his pic from my cell phone to my computer. So here it is!!!! He is laying with his head in my lap after walking, playing and getting groomed.


----------



## Karen519

*Coppers Mom*

CoppersMom

Where is Buster going tomorrow after you pick him up?


----------



## goldengirls&boys

I talked to Mary and she said that Midlands has him covered. She talked to someone on the forrum and that she and Mary are working out the details......just so everyone will know...


----------



## coppers-mom

I am transporting Buster to Jealous1 where he will be fostered. If everything works out with her other dogs I believe she is planning on a long term foster.

If not we will contact Midlands and arrange something with them.


----------



## desilu

I will sponsor him at whatever rescue takes him. Copper's Mom, please let me know how to get his adoption fee and meds money to you. I am serious. I have Paypal or you can PM me your address and I will send you a check. I came into some money and can't think of a better way to spend it. There is just something about this boy . . .


----------



## Karen519

*Suzanne*

Suzanne:

how generous of you! Thank you for being willing to help him.


----------



## robinsegg26

goldengirls&boys said:


> I talked to Mary and she said that Midlands has him covered. She talked to someone on the forrum and that she and Mary are working out the details......just so everyone will know...



Thats good news Barbara-- early post from somebody said Mary didnt have room or funds.. thats why I asked CARE and Grateful about him. Kerry with Grateful said she actually thought Foothills was pulling him .. but anyway..


----------



## coppers-mom

I believe ACC contacted foothills, but has not had a return e-mail. I think Jealous1 contacted Midlands, but honestly am not sure. It tends to get a little confused around here when we are on a mission.
Don't you love the picture of him on my lap???????????????


----------



## jealous1

Midlands has Buster covered. At least initially, I will be fostering. Thanks everyone.


----------



## BeauShel

Oh my goodness!!! That picture of him looking up at you reminds me so much of my Beau. I pray that he gets a great furever home. Bless everyone that has worked so hard to get him out of there and saved.


----------



## Heidi36oh

I know Barb with Midland has him covered, what a sweet boy!!


----------



## Karen519

*Coppersmom*

COPPERSMOM

What time are you going to spring Buster today?

This will be such an exciting day for Buster, you and Jealous!!!

Can you imagine how happy Buster will be to get out of the shelter with you to start a wonderful NEW LIFE-HE will be SO LOVED!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Yup...Mary and Barb have this boy covered. My donation to Midlands will go out tomorrow.


----------



## coppers-mom

I will be picking Buster up after 3:30 today. They will not release him earlier since he is scheduled for surgery this morning. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers please. The shelter did go ahead and give ihm his shots Wednesday morning once Jealous1 called and told them we wanted him (before they had received ay money!) so he just has to be neutered this morning.

Once I have finished his paperwork and have him settled, we will take a little road trip to meet Jealous1. She is meeting me halfway so I will only have an hour or a little more to drive I believe. I will drive carefully since I will have precious cargo.

We are meeting at a state park (I believe) so he can get out and stretch his legs. He hs not tried to escape from his leash, but I would worry in a parking lot.

Beaushel - I did think of your Beau as soon as I saw Buster. He is a big redhead with a lovely big head. I've had a couple of them myself.: I'll give him a kiss for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Kisses to Buster*

big hugs and kisses to Buster!!!

CoppersMom and Jealous-you BOTH are angels.

Make sure you have a safe collar and leash so Buster doesn't slip out of the collar.


----------



## coppers-mom

Buster will initially (and for good if wanted) be wearing my last big red golden's collar. The one he has at the shelter is nasty and stinky even though I washed it. He is being microchipped and will have my name tag too for now. The adddress is out of date, but the phone number is correct. I think he will just be happy to be with someone who cares.:

Everybody involved is an angel and ACC posted him or I would NOT have looked because I would have been afraid of what I would see.

Can you believe his owners wouldn't reclaim because they would have to pay for his shots and neuter? I know it happens, but it is still unbelievable and heartbreaking for a dog who gives all its love and is not valued.:no::yuck:

He'll get hugs and kisses from everyone. I'be better take my chapstick.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

Teresa

Did anyone ever tell you how FUNNY you are-you are very witty!!

Love the comment about the Chapstick!!!!!

Buster will be honored to wear your last Big Red Golden's collar-I'm sure he will feel like a loved dog with it! 
PLEASE give him BIG HUGS AND KISSES from all of us and I can't wait until Buster has left the building with you and is in your safe and loving hands on his way to his Foster Mom's!!!!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Every once in a while someone will tell me I am funny. Sometimes, people don't get me either.:no: I've always had a pretty positive outlook, but I was quite sick for a ywar and a half about 8 years ago and learned to look for the good things in life. There is enough grief and bad vibes around - I don't want to add to them. Thanks!

PM me your number and I will give you a call once I get him if you'd like. Jealous1 and I will be on the road until late evening at best I believe, but I will post as soon as I can.

I was very happy when we managed to save Rebel, but I got to meet Buster and he stole my heart! I get attached in about 2 seconds flat.
:--crazy_love::--big_grin:arty2:arty::banana::greenboun:woot2::artydude
Can you tell how I feel? I usually manage to hide my feelings you know.


----------



## coppers-mom

I called the shelter and Buster has had his neutering surgery. He did well, but was still under anesthesia at 10:45 when I called.
I can't wait to "spring" him.


----------



## jlc's mom

This is just amazing. It reminds me of the Hoosier rescue earlier this year. Thank you for saving him!


----------



## Karen519

*To ALl*

Teresa

I will just wait to hear on here and I know you will be driving until this evening and might not be able to post tonight.
I still am under the weather with a terrible bacterial infection, so I will probably take a nap.

This does remind me of the Rebel Rescue and and Hoosier Rescue -both wonderful and deserving dogs -everyone on here came together and worked to save them. 

Wish we could all be with you when you go to "spring" Buster today.
I can only imagine how EXCITED he will be to see you and put his head on your lap again and to start the "journey," with you to his loving Foster Mom, Jealous1!!!
*
Carol: Buster sure does look like Beau!!!*


----------



## Karen519

*Update*

Maybe in an hour or two we will have an update from Teresa or Jealous!!!

Sure that BUSTER has left the building!!!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## MillysMom

I don't have time to read the whole thread. Is copper's-mom adopting him?


----------



## Karen519

*Milly's Mom*

Milly's Mom

CoppersMom went to get Buster out of the shelter today at 3:30 PM and she is driving Buster to meet Jealous1 who will be his Foster Mom.

One of the Golden Ret. Rescues is taking him under their wing.
Think it is Midlands, so Jealous1 (in Gray, Georgia) will be fostering Buster!!!!!


----------



## jealous1

Sorry for the late post but Buster and I arrived home about 30-45 minutes ago. When Teresa went to get him, Buster could not stand up he was still so woozy from anesthesia. She was able to meet me at my dad's house so we spent around 45 minutes talking and getting Buster out of the car as he was still out of it. After DH and I lifted him out of my car, he decided he wanted to walk so he went out in front yard and took care of some business and they we introduced him to our crew--so far, so good. He then went into the back yard where he finished up taking care of business. He has eaten a handful of kibble and is now resting with us in the den. I got a few pictures of him resting.

I just had a voice mail message from Copper'sMom and she has arrived safely home - thanks!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

CRYING! WOW! I posted him- and here he is. SAFE. Loved. Beautiful. Oh my god. THANK YOU!


----------



## BeauShel

Thank goodness he is out of there and in a safe home. He is gorgeous.


----------



## jlc's mom

Look at tht face. So glad he is safe now. Thank you to everyone who helped him!


----------



## missmarstar

What a wonderful ending for this boy  So happy that he's out of that shelter and safe!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so glad to see his picture on here again. You are all right - he is beautiful. 

He was so woozy at the shelter, I had to have two guys pick him up, carry him to my car and put him in the back seat. He finally sat up after about 45 minutes on the road, but quickly decided to lie back down.

Jealous1 and I had to pick him up in his blanket sling and carry him to her dad's back porch since he still was woozy and just truly disinclined to walk. So much for worrying about him escaping.:doh:

He's had a really tough couple of days. Shots and bath on Wednesday and neutering today, then a long car ride to boot. 
I'm glad he was coming around enough to finally walk once he got home.
Just wait until he gets over the anesthesia - they will see a whole new boy!

I gave him kisses from everyone. :smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Ohhh!!*

OHH!!!!!!

BUSTER is so precious. You two are the Best!!


----------



## jealous1

Copper'sMom - We are getting a glimpse of what you are talking about. Buster got up and found a tennis ball and has been carrying around. He will let us take and if you roll it, go and pick it back up. He is now laying down at DH's feet with it by his side. Didn't you say he seemed to really like men? He has become attached to DH, but then most dogs do.


----------



## Karen519

*Buster*

I'm so relieved to hear that Buster is coming "to!!"

Jenna: Bless you for posting him here in the First Place so Jealous1 and Coppers Mom could get him!!

CoppersMom: Thank you for driving all that way.

Jealous1 and Hubby: Bless you for fostering Buster.

Buster is home, and loved and safe.

Please give him great big Kisses and Hugs and snuggle with him!
Just love these Happy Endings.

We all know there is another one out there waiting to happen!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Buster does seem to prefer men. He watched every one that walked by us Wednesday and even got up to follow the public service guy. He LOVED it when the public service fellow (nice big strong guy) then grabbed his fuzzy bone toy and played tug.
For some reason, I believe that fellow could hold his own a little better than I could. Buster likes to play tug very very much, but he didn't get overly strong with me. I think he knew I have puny muscles.

It's great to see him looking happy and so very gorgeous. Thank you for taking him and giving a safe place to stay.

I will wash his fuzzy bone toy (from his Wednesday pic) and put it in a place of honor with my bridge guy's toys. (It was too germy to leave with him).

ACC - I repeat, you done good.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'm glad he is safe and sound.


----------



## desilu

So glad to hear that Buster is safe and sound in his foster home. OMG, that face just slays me! Please give him a big kiss right on the top of the snout from me. 

Sigh . . . wish I could take him, but there is just no way. I am at the limit set by the Homeowner's Association here since I have my late mother's miniature schnauzer with me now. 

Thanks so much to Copper's Mom and to jealous1 for all their effort in saving this sweet boy.


----------



## coppers-mom

desilu said:


> So glad to hear that Buster is safe and sound in his foster home. _OMG, that face just slays me!_ Please give him a big kiss right on the top of the snout from me. Me too! I just love the eay you phrase it. Not terminlogy I am used to (slay me), but a phrase I will try to remember and steal.
> 
> Sigh . . . _wish I could take him, but there is just no way_. I am at the limit set by the Homeowner's Association here since I have my late mother's miniature schnauzer with me now. Me too.  Just diferent reasons, but he is going to get the BEST home I know.
> 
> Thanks so much to Copper's Mom and to jealous1 for all their effort in saving this sweet boy.


 It was a pure pleasure on my end. The drive wouldn't be so long if I didn't get lost coming and going (yes - I had a map...and directions:doh.

Jealous1 - give that sweet face kisses from all of us (do you need to borrow my chapstick?).:smooch:


----------



## jealous1

Buster is laying at my feet w/ his tennis ball. He did very well overnight--slept soundly on a dogbed w/ a fan blowing gently over him. Took the whole crew outside this morning and everyone took care of a little business, back inside for a treat. We notice that Buster is similar to our rottweiller--he likes to kind of grab at a treat but has a very soft mouth and does not bite down. Kind of like making sure that he gets everything you might have in your hand (LOL). I usually feed around 7-7:30 so we will see how he does then.

He is doing well with my crew--curious by not overly so. He is definitely more interested in people. If DH or I get up, he likes to follow. Overall seems healthy and strong but I notice he does seem to pant alot--that may be the extra weight on him. I cleaned his ears out last night--wasn't crazy about but tolerated well.

Buster would like to say thanks for all the well wishes & kisses and wishes he could give them back in person!


----------



## coppers-mom

Thanks for the update. I'll bet he did sleep soundly! He was pretty worn out after the surgery and this is his first safe night in a long time (maybe ever in a house).

His ears were a mess. Thanks for cleaning them and taking care of him.:

Let me know if you decide to have additional vet work done and would like help with the bill. I still have a little bit of money in the closet.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Never mind...


----------



## HoldensMom

I haven't been around in a long while, but when I saw this post my heart jumped! I'm so glad to hear Buster is ok. What a sweet face!

We are in the upstate now too, so hopefully we can help out in the future. We're house hunting (currently in an apartment), but perhaps when we move we'll have room for some fosters.


----------



## Karen519

*Jealous*

*Jealous: * Thanks so much for all of the updates on our Buster!
My rescued Golden Ret. Smooch, who is 10 years old, has always seemed to care more about people than other dogs. She loves other dogs and barks at our neighbors two coonhounds over the fence, but she ADORES people!
Smooch was a stray who we adopted at 16 Months old.

*Panting: I could be wrong and definitely ask the VET, but I think panting can indicate some pain. *


*Coppers-Mom: * I get LOST EVERYWHERE I go!!

*Holdens Mom: *That would be great if you could become a foster at some point!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Jealous*

:--heart::--heart:*Jealous


We need an update on our Buster and how he's loving being with you guys!!!!*


----------



## coppers-mom

I didn't want to ask, but I would surely love an update too!
I love him.


----------



## Karen519

*Jealous*

Jealous

Whenever we can have an upate on Buster it would be wonderful!!!
I'm sure you are really BUSY!!


----------



## jealous1

Sorry guys - haven't been on the computer much today. Buster is doing well - he had a good night and his incision looks good. This dog does NOT act like a senior--he is raring to go and follows you around from room to room. He has discovered tennis balls and wants you to try and take it from him, but boy is he strong. He also LOVES to go for walks. We didn't go really far yesterday in deference to his recent surgery, but went a little further today because he insisted. 

We've had some runny poops but I've got a feeling from the condition of his hair and his size, he's not used to good food or maybe has just been fed a lot of table scraps. He wasn't too sure at first about the dog food at all and we had to hand feed. Tonight he did much better. I am also giving him a glusomine supplement and some Grizzly salmon oil. I gave him a brushing today and he was really good with grooming. I need to clean one of his ears out again and am suspicious he may have a slight infection based on the smell. He has some hair loss on his tail and a couple of very small patches on his head but he is not digging or anything like he has or has had fleas so hoping good food will take care of. DH and I both feel he has some sight issues, but nothing major. He has no problems with the few stairs we have going into the back yard. We are trying to teach him how to use the dog door but so far no go. 

Buster is not for someone who just wants to sit around. He loves playing and going for walks. However, when you need to do something other than play with him, he is fairly laid back and will wait until you sit down so he can come and try to get you to play ball. He also loves being around people, definitely not shy w/ strangers as we have had visitors a couple of times today. He has a quirk similar to our rottweiller--when you hand him a treat or his ball, he will envelope your whole hand but does not bite and has a very soft mouth. Someone not familar with this action will likely interpret to be aggressive, especially because sometimes it is accompanied by a grunt, but he is not aggressive in the least. As mentioned, he will sniff and mark after the other dogs when walking, but he has little to no interest in any of them in the house--he just wants his people. 

He loves it if you lay on the floor racing him almost nose-to-nose as his tail just goes thump, thump, thump. Sorry, got to go as Buster is being pretty persistent that I need to get off the computer!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## coppers-mom

Thank you for the update. Buster has been on my mind a lot since iA dropped him off.


jealous1 said:


> Sorry guys - haven't been on the computer much today. Buster is doing well - he had a good night and his incision looks good. This dog does NOT act like a senior--he is raring to go and follows you around from room to room. He has discovered tennis balls and wants you to try and take it from him, but boy is he strong. He also LOVES to go for walks. We didn't go really far yesterday in deference to his recent surgery, but went a little further today because he insisted.
> 
> I warned you you would see a different boy after the anesthesia wore off! I am so glad he is feeling well. He loves a big strong guy to try to take a toy from him - more of a challenge tham us wimpy women.
> Remember the shelter pic that shows his whole body? - that isn't depression, it is Buster being stubborn and wanting to go walk right now! He did that with me a few times Wednesday.:
> 
> We've had some runny poops but I've got a feeling from the condition of his hair and his size, he's not used to good food or maybe has just been fed a lot of table scraps. He wasn't too sure at first about the dog food at all and we had to hand feed. Tonight he did much better. I am also giving him a glusomine supplement and some Grizzly salmon oil.
> 
> One of the shelter ladies said "He is doing good if he is overweight after
> being here so long. I doubt they feed a good food and probably not a lot.
> 
> I gave him a brushing today and he was really good with grooming.
> 
> He never complained with me and I know it hurt getting those dreadlock mats out. He's sweetheart and will let you get away with anything.
> 
> I need to clean one of his ears out again and am suspicious he may have a slight infection based on the smell. He has some hair loss on his tail and a couple of very small patches on his head but he is not digging or anything like he has or has had fleas so hoping good food will take care of. DH and I both feel he has some sight issues, but nothing major. He has no problems with the few stairs we have going into the back yard. We are trying to teach him how to use the dog door but so far no go.
> 
> I hope the salmon oil, being clean and good food improve his skin. His tail looks pitiful.
> 
> Buster is not for someone who just wants to sit around. He loves playing and going for walks. However, when you need to do something other than play with him, he is fairly laid back and will wait until you sit down so he can come and try to get you to play ball. He also loves being around people, definitely not shy w/ strangers as we have had visitors a couple of times today. He has a quirk similar to our rottweiller--when you hand him a treat or his ball, he will envelope your whole hand but does not bite and has a very soft mouth. Someone not familar with this action will likely interpret to be aggressive, especially because sometimes it is accompanied by a grunt, but he is not aggressive in the least. As mentioned, he will sniff and mark after the other dogs when walking, but he has little to no interest in any of them in the house--he just wants his people.
> 
> I've had a dog who enveloped my hand. I didn't think about that seeming scary when Buster did it. He has a "velvet glove" mouth! He liked everybody we met during our day at the shleter.
> 
> He loves it if you lay on the floor racing him almost nose-to-nose as his tail just goes thump, thump, thump. Sorry, got to go as Buster is being pretty persistent that I need to get off the computer!
> Thanks everyone!


Thanks Jealous for updating us and telling us about Buster's wonderful new life. You couldn't have made me happier!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Thank you thankyou!


----------



## Karen519

*Jealous*

Thanks so much for the update on Buster and Big Kisses to him!!!


----------



## jealous1

*New picture of Buster*

Buster sacked out with his head on DH's feet--notice the tennis ball and the size of those paws!


----------



## Karen519

*Awww!!*

AWWW!!

I thought Buster told you to get off the computer!!!!
I know Smooch and Snobear are telling me the same thing!

Wow!! LOOK AT THAT BOY'S PAWS!!

Hugs to our Buster!!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

No little dainty feet for that big guy! I know he is overweight, but he is also just doggone BIG!
I wonder how much attention he got before?
He sure is in heaven now.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

His behavior reminds me of Shadow. I'm so glad he's safe.


----------



## Karen519

*Buster*

Buster is one gorgeous puppy dog!!
Boy, he sure would keep anyone's feet warm!!!


----------



## mylissyk

That picture speaks a thousand words..."Life is good and I feel secure."

Thank you, thank you for taking care of him and getting him of the shelter.


----------



## coppers-mom

DH - you have lovely feet and a heart of gold!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Awww!!!!

Those callouses make me sad. So glad he'll be inside now forever!


----------



## Karen519

*Callous*

I just noticed the callous on Buster's elbow.

Thank God he'll be inside and laying by someone's feet from now on, as you said Jenna!


----------



## coppers-mom

He does still have some reminders of his previous life and I hope he improves every day (physically - you can't improve his personality).
ACC posted him last Tuesday. Just look how far he has come in such a short time! It will make your heart smile.


----------



## Karen519

*myY HEART IS SMILING*

COPPERS-MOM

MY heart is smiling and I know that Buster's is!!!!!
What a transformation!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I think his tail says more to me in the first photos. He's smiling now. That's all that matters...


----------



## coppers-mom

Jealous,
Any update on Buster? I just wonder how he is doing and hope all is well with him and the rest of your crew.
Teresa


----------



## Karen519

*Buster*

any more news on our Buster???


----------



## jealous1

Buster is doing good and we had no accidents in the house today when I returned from work (first day back since Teresa brought him to me). I will be scheduling a senior exam with my vet tomorrow and get his ears checked. Poops are firming up (probably TMI) and he has eaten well but is not a real chow hound, although he does like treats. He does better when some canned food is mixed w/ his kibble. Still pretty much ignoring the other dogs, still shadowing me from room to room. He just wants lots and lots of attention (can't say I blame him).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

What a sweetheart! Thank you SO much!


----------



## Karen519

*Jealous*

Jealous

Buster sounds like such a DEAR!! Thanks for our daily update!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Terry,
Thanks very very much for the update.:wavey: I surely don't want to be a pest, but he worked his way into my heart in about 2 seconds flat.

I was wondering how he would do with housebreaking since I don't believe he ws kept inside. He could have gotten dirty during his long stay at the pound, but those dreadlocks took a while to develop so it is pretty obvious he wasn't cared for.

I'm a little surprised he isn't a chow hound. I thought he would be based on his size. He sure does like to walk and play so he'll get the excess weight off quickly I believe.

Please let me know how the vet check goes. He'll be in my thoughts all day.
He's a velcro dog - my favorite kind.

Thanks again for giving him a safe place to lay his head and to your husband for supplying the "pillow".


----------



## Miss Happy

What a great rescue - everyone involved gets a big Thank You.


----------



## coppers-mom

I talked to Jealous1 and Buster is doing well physically and adapting very well to being a house dog.
He can't get enough "people time".
he's a sweetheart.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad to hear Buster is doing well. Thank you all for helping him!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I saw his photo on Midlands Web site. I'm so glad he's safe and happy! He seems to have a great fostermom, too!


----------



## lgnutah

Ohhhh it made my heart happy to see him lying so contentedly at your feet


----------



## Karen519

*Jealous*

Jealous1

Anymore news on Buster??

Send him BIG PUPPY KISSES!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Jealous is out of town this week on a business trip.
No buster updates until next week.

I talked to her last Thursday/Friday and Buster was doing well. He might go to another foster home (with Midlands) and the updates might end.

He is a big old sweetheart and wherever he ends up, it will be doublechecked to be a great home. His age is the only black mark against him since his personality is wonderful and he is going to be gorgeous with some decent food and grooming.

He likes grooming.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Maybe Mary or Barb will keep us updated. I owe someone a phone called and I hate the phone!


----------



## coppers-mom

the midlands foster fell through I believe so Buster is still with Jealous1.
He has learned to use the doggie door.
that must be one really big doggie door.:
He is doing well as far as I know.

Jealous1 - could we please have an update at your convenience?


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

Teresa

Great to hear about Buster and I'm sure he is delirious to be with Jealous!


----------



## goldengirls&boys

Well I talked to Mary (with Midlands) yesterday and I asked her if Buster was coming today and she said that with all her traveling Terry would be bringing Buster to her next weekend. Both Dylan that I was fostering and also Ian I am happy to say were adopted out to wonderful famlies this past week so we have plenty of room for Buster. As a side note on Dylan his new family actually got a rescue from Mary back in 1991 and came back to us again for another golden. I have over the years actually have had several familes that have come back again to Midlands for another golden since their golden had passed. It makes me feel better about letting them go as I know they are going to a great home even though it is hard on my heart.....I miss them :bawling:


----------



## coppers-mom

GG&B,
So you will be Buster's new foster mom?
He is a great big wonderful sweetheart!!!!!! and obviously you are too (but not the big part).:
I will still get updates. Big smile..........


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Hey Barb,

Thank you for the update. Tell Mary I just haven't had the courage to pick up that darn phone! LOL All is good with me though.


----------



## goldengirls&boys

I am not sure if Mary or I will foster Buster....she loves the seniors....one of us though. I can still give you updates on Buster even if Mary fosters him instead of me.....just remind me or tell Kim and she will find me by e-mail or facebook...thanks so much for pulling, transporting and helping so much with Buster. We are so grateful and thank you so much to everyone else that supported, donated and helped get Buster to where he has a second chance.....you all are just so amazing at helping save these wonderful goldens that just need help to get into rescue....
Hugs,
Barbara & the gang


----------



## goldengirls&boys

Kim I will tell Mary what you said....LOL So glad all is good your way.....thanks again so much!


----------



## coppers-mom

GG&B,
_It makes me feel better about letting them go as I know they are going to a great home even though it is hard on my heart.....I miss them :bawling: _

Thanks for being able to let go and make room for another poor baby who needs somewhere to lay his head and get a second chance.

If you ever need a pull, transport or anything else from Pickens, SC (near Greenville) let me know. I'll be very happy to help out.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

goldengirls&boys said:


> Kim I will tell Mary what you said....LOL So glad all is good your way.....thanks again so much!


She's going to think I am nuts! I did talk to Cathy when she called to tell me Skylar was found though. Cathy told me she was calling with good news and she was so excited. I got lost in her excitement and picked up the phone. :curtain: I'm so glad I did.

I'm glad to hear Buster is coming your way and we will get updates. Via PM or email I hope! LOL:


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I am so behind. Just don't have much time to spend on here any more, but had to say - you are some VERY special ladies. What a lovely old soul you have given new life to. I'd love to have this sweetheart myself, but Meggie won't allow me. You guys are wonderful and certainly fall into the category of unsung heros.


----------



## jealous1

Sorry for not getting on sooner w/ update. I didn't get back in until late Friday and have been trying to play catch-up with all of my crew, including Buster, and work was hectic today (brought some home tonight that I have to jump on here soon!).

Buster went back to the vet's late today for re-check regarding the possible anemia - everything is w/in the normal range. He has some issues w/ his eyes but nothing that can't be dealt with. We've had a few runny poops so I went out and got some pumpkin yesterday and started him on it last night. Weight is as 92.2 today.

Buster continues to amuse. He is interested in meeting other dogs but then just wants to be w/ people. He LOVES a squeaky ball and continues to either to want you to try and get it (pull) or if you do, to throw it for him to bring back to you. He enjoys going for walks and for someone that has probably never been on a leash, does fairly well. He does seem to have hearing loss (does not respond except to loud whistle or claps of hands) but vet said his ears are clear; thus, no going off-leash for him as if he caught a scent, he would be gone (and he is a really fast mover!). He snores softly when sleeping and if he could figure out a way to get in bed with you, he would.

And yes, we have a big dog door at the farm - we ordered it special so that our rottweiller could go in and out comfortably and he is around 114 pounds. Summer prefers it rather than waiting for the back door to be opened and even the smaller dogs can use. Buster has not had any accidents at the farm or in the house except one (knock wood). (DH trimmed it out - didn't he do a great job?!)


----------



## coppers-mom

Thanks for the update! I always anxiously await one.

That is a really big, really nice dog door. I've done minor carpentry work and DH did a great job. I'm glad Buster figured it out and has not been a problem in the house. That would have been like housebreaking a pony!

I knew he didn't respond to his name at the shelter, but I put that down to his excitement over getting out of the kennel rather than hearing loss. I'm glad he is not anemic and his eye problems can be dealt with. So all-in-all, I guess his checkup was pretty good for an older guy who has not been getting good care until now.:

He does move well for a senior, doesn't he? I told you he has a lovely lofty trot! He sure tired me out on his shelter "temperament test". That is such a joke now since we know he has a wonderful temperament and personality.

Thank you for giving him somewhere to lay his beautiful head. I'm sure he is happier than he has ever been in his life.

Please give him a hug and kiss for me.:wavey:


----------



## BeauShel

That sounds like a great update. Give that handsome big boy a big kiss from me. Your doggy door looks great and I am jealous.


----------



## desilu

Thanks for keeping us updated on Buster. I am so glad he is doing well. Please give him a kiss right between the eyes and tell him he is a good boy for me.

And what a lovely doggie door you have - going to have to get my carpenter on framing out mine as well!


----------



## Karen519

*Jealous*

JEALOUS:

I know I speak for EVERYONE when I say that we think you and your Hubby are the most kind, giving, caring, empathetic people around!!
I JUST ADMIRE you so, to take Buster in and love him and give him a chance at a loving life!!!

Both doors, the Big People Door and the dog door are beautiful! YOUR Hubby did good-please tell him.
My Hubby, Ken, used to be a carpenter and still dabbles in it and those doors are gorgeous!

*As others have said, I LOOK SO FORWARD TO A BUSTER UPDATE-Maybe we are all just Buster Groupies!!!!!*

Big kisses and hugs to BUSTER!!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

*Buster Groupies!!!!*

*Yeah - count me in.::smooch:*


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

Hi, Jealous:

I know you have other things to do than post updates on Buster, but just in case, I thought I'd leave a msg.


----------



## jealous1

*For the Buster groupies . . .*

Buster will be leaving me tomorrow as Jim and I will be taking him to Mary w/ Midlands. My understanding is that she will keep him a couple of days so you can evaluate him herself and then he will go on to another foster home, who might even decide to adopt him (fingers crossed!).


Buster continues to be a great dog--all he wants his human contact, whether it's his head on your knee or lap, your legs draped across him when he is at your feet, or him climbing up in a chair to imitate one of those lap dogs (yes, he can!). Don't expect to go get a coke out the fridge or to the bathroom alone--he is a shadow dog, and he has learned the "cut off" trick if he wants you to stop and pet him.

His second favorite thing is a tennis ball or squeaky ball in his mouth or close by. He does well ont he leash but when first starting out has lots of energy and with his size does pull some but he does love to go for a walk. He also does very well in the car, looking around at first but then settling down quickly. He snores softly but is not obnoxious with it.

If my herd was smaller at this time, he is one I would keep as he gets along well with everyone since he basically just ignores all of them and concentrates on getting as close to you as possible. Buster is going to make someone a wonderful companion and I'm going to miss him. Thanks again for AC for posting him and for Teresa for pulling and bringing him to me.

Attached are some pictures I took today . . . enjoy!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

This makes my heart smile!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

You all did a wonderful job. Kudos. Tell Mary I said, "Hello" when you drop Buster off and that I will some day pick up the phone...


----------



## BeauShel

I love Buster. He is just so handsome!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I just had to come back and look at those beautiful pictures again. I am sure I will continue to revisit them and smile.
Beau is quite a lap dog. I told you he likes men. Give him credit for buttering up DH and give DH credit for being a sweetheart too.
Beau looks gorgeous. His coat is so pretty now.

Can you believe ACC posted him less than a month ago?


----------



## Karen519

*Buster*

I love Buster, too!


----------



## coppers-mom

Terry says he is doing well and really blooming.

He is also winning over the hearts of everyone he meets and has no shortage of people in line to adopt him now.

But, he is taken and seems quite happy about it too!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I thought she was keeping him?


----------



## jealous1

ACC - yes, I am keeping him. I had a large gathering this past weekend (we did our Thanksgiving on Sunday due to so many split families) and everyone just fell in love w/ Beau - thus the comment about folks lining up. My DH's daughter made the comment if we ever wanted to rehome him . . . - NOT a chance! I just posted an update w/ a picture of him on another thread - check out those feet! http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=68601


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh he looks great!


----------



## coppers-mom

Sorry, I didn't mean Beau was available just that he makes everyone love and want him. Pretty good for a dog who languished in a shelter for 17 days last month., but I completely understand since I fell in love too!

He is quite happy with Jealous1 and DH and I'll bet you couldn't pry him away from her.


----------

